
AOL Steals Content From Disabled & Unemployed Blogger - arnold
http://bowtiecamera.com/?p=44
======
madhouse
Hasn't this been posted 5 days ago already? Though, at that time, the link was
to the index of the site, now it's to the specific post.

(ref: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2112156>)

~~~
arnold
sorry, there was an attempt to submit it 5 days ago, but it was never accepted
(or it didn't seem to be). Today the YCombinator showed the headline, but 5
days ago (or whenver it was) after submit was clicked, it took me to a new
users page, so I never thought it was submitted.

